# The American Dream?????



## TARTAN WARRIOR (May 30, 2008)

Hi all, looking for some advice & info. Just wondering how everyone found jobs in the US, particularly if anyone has worked in the soccer coaching area. I'm a fully qualified youth soccer coach, and have had the opportunity to work in various states, but only on short term contracts, where as i'm looking for a full time move. I'm also a qualified Financial Advisor, but unsure whether British qualifications would be adequate for the US. Any suggestions?? 
Will be looking to make the move with my wife and 11yr old son, and really like florida, as we've visited there numerous times( i know it's not all like Orlando!!)Wondering what areas are family friendly for residential properties and schooling.

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

TARTAN WARRIOR said:


> Hi all, looking for some advice & info. Just wondering how everyone found jobs in the US, particularly if anyone has worked in the soccer coaching area. I'm a fully qualified youth soccer coach, and have had the opportunity to work in various states, but only on short term contracts, where as i'm looking for a full time move. I'm also a qualified Financial Advisor, but unsure whether British qualifications would be adequate for the US. Any suggestions??
> Will be looking to make the move with my wife and 11yr old son, and really like florida, as we've visited there numerous times( i know it's not all like Orlando!!)Wondering what areas are family friendly for residential properties and schooling.
> 
> Thanks


Visa, visa, visa is the first question. Without that, it's all pie in the sky.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Fatbrit is right. First you have to find out how you will qualify for a visa. There was a time when we really didn't have enough soccer coaches in the US, and that may still be the case. If so, you will still have to find a job and get someone to go through the hassle of sponsoring you. You have to have the job first. We don't have a system like that in Australia and the UK where you can score points and come in if your score is high enough.

I presume you are looking for work in a university or college, or some sort of private soccer camp. Since you have had several short term contracts in the US, you should have some contacts that can give you some idea of what the employment situation is.

If soccer is like most sports in the US, it is centered around schools. Unless a sport is really a big deal at the school, coaches are usually teachers who coach part time. In fact, when I was growing up in Pennsylvania that was the law. There were no professional high school coaches-only in one of the biggest, most gung-ho football states in the country. Next door in Ohio it was different, but again, that applies only to American football, nothing else.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As Synthia said, most coaching jobs are going to be linked to either schools or pro teams. To coach at a university, you need the qualifications to teach at a university - which could mean a graduate degree of some sort (masters, PhD) in physical education. Below the university or pro levels, most soccer coaches have "day jobs" that pay the bills - often teaching in the public schools.

The financial advisor thing might work, but you'd need some additional training in the US side of things - taxes, investment regulations and all the myriad pre-tax savings programs for retirement, health care, college and more.

Florida is, however, an area with a large expat population, especially from the European countries. There might be some call for "international" financial advisory services if you search around. A transfer would be the ideal way to go, but you might try checking what British banks and insurance companies have branches and customers in Florida. It might give you some leads.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

